# FS: Goji berry plants... they are here :)



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

A friend is selling Lycium Barbarum. Healing berries. 1 , 2 , and 3 year old mongolian goji berry plants. This years newbies, seeded in Feb., are $10. each, Two year olds are $10. each. Three year olds are $10. each. 
If anybody is interested please let me know, he will b bringing them on Friday 28th

The new date will b Thursday 27th as traffic will b crazy on friday cause of the portmans bridge construction.
I will b picking up the plants for all of us on thursday 

This is the list, i will b updating it and wednesday nite i will let my friend know how many we want 
Claudia: 2 (3 year old plant)
SeaHorse_Fanatic: 3 (3 year old plant)
Captured Moments: 3 (3 year old plant)
Passthesalt: 1 (3 year old plant)
Onefishtwofish: 2 (3 year old plant)
keitarosan: 2 (3 year old plant)
Fantasticfish8: 3 (3 year old plant)
H5N1: 1 (3 year old plant)
shaobo: 3 (3 year old plant)

Extras: He will try to bring them on thursday but no guarantees 
davefrombc: 1 (3 year old plant)
PurpleMonkey: 3 (3 year old plant)
JTang: 1 (3 year old plant)
gklaw: 2 (3 year old plant)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

3 year olds are $10 each? If so, then I'll buy two or three.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I would be interested. 2 only (3 yrs old).


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Date has been changed to Thursday 27th instead as the port man bridge will b close to one lane on Friday so traffic will b crazy lol 


SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> 3 year olds are $10 each? If so, then I'll buy two or three.


Yup they are $10, thats why i thought i would mention it cause is a good price. Do u want to or 3 of the 3 year olds Anthony?



Captured Moments said:


> I would be interested. 2 only (3 yrs old).


I got u down for 2 of the 3 years old Chris


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm very interested for a 2 (two) 3-yr old plant. but.... can you give me an idea on how to take care of this plant? i'm pretty much good with plants but this is my first time to try this particular plant if ever.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia,

At $10, I'll buy three at least. I will check with friends and relatives if they want some as well.

Anthony


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> i'm very interested for a 2 (two) 3-yr old plant. but.... can you give me an idea on how to take care of this plant? i'm pretty much good with plants but this is my first time to try this particular plant if ever.


I will get something ready and i will send u a pm on how to take care of it, i will post it here too



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Claudia,
> 
> At $10, I'll buy three at least. I will check with friends and relatives if they want some as well.
> 
> Anthony


I know, is such a good price. At first i was going to get one but then change my mind for 2 lol I will put u down for 3 and yeah let me know if u want more.


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Claudia, can you put me down for 1 3-yr old plant.
I only have the dried goji berries at home but never had a live plant


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Claudia, anymore 3 yr ones? I would love to have 3 if it's still available~  Thankx


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

H5N1 said:


> Hi Claudia, can you put me down for 1 3-yr old plant.
> I only have the dried goji berries at home but never had a live plant


I will 



shaobo said:


> Hey Claudia, anymore 3 yr ones? I would love to have 3 if it's still available~  Thankx


Yup, he said he got plenty lol I will put u down for 3


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> i'm very interested for a 2 (two) 3-yr old plant. but.... can you give me an idea on how to take care of this plant? i'm pretty much good with plants but this is my first time to try this particular plant if ever.


Found some websites that might help u 
Goji Berries - What You Need to Know
How to Care for a Goji Berry Plant | eHow.com
How to Harvest Goji Berries | eHow.com


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Can you please add 1 more of the "3 yr old" for a total of 3 for me? Thank you.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Can you please add 1 more of the "3 yr old" for a total of 3 for me? Thank you.


Of course


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got 20 in total, if anybody else wants a plant or 2 will have to wait for next time


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll get 2 (Two) 3 yr old plants please Claudia. thanks.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> I'll get 2 (Two) 3 yr old plants please Claudia. thanks.


I will try to get u 2 but i cant garantee it as my friend has his truck full now but if anything i will share one of mine with u  I will try tho to get u 2


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

When will the next order be? I'd like 3 x 3yr old plants at $10


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

PurpleMonkey said:


> When will the next order be? I'd like 3 x 3yr old plants at $10


I will ask


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia, thanks for setting this up for BCA members. I've been wanting to buy some 3 year old goji berry plants for a while (he's got an ad in CL all the time) but not at this very attractive price.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Claudia, thanks for setting this up for BCA members. I've been wanting to buy some 3 year old goji berry plants for a while (he's got an ad in CL all the time) but not at this very attractive price.


You r very welcome Anthony, I know what u mean...i have seen them at nurseries sometimes but to pricey. Yes he has adds on CL sometimes, i believe he post it this cheap prices too but i am glad i mention it here, i didnt think that this many people will want this plant.

Btw i talked to him already and he is going to try to fit as many extras as he can, he will let me know thursday morning so hopefully we can get the extra 6 we need so far.
I will pick them up on thursday so if some of u cant pick up that day cause of work etc is ok, just let me know when how etc and we can work something out, if i go your way i will let u know and maybe i can even delivery but will cost u.....a smile lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Nooooo! Am i too late!??? If u have any extra, I will take 1 (3 yrs). I will pick up on Fri. Thank you!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Nooooo! Am i too late!??? If u have any extra, I will take 1 (3 yrs). I will pick up on Fri. Thank you!


well just a bit late lol but he will try to fit as many extras as he can so i will put u on the list just in case


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I will try to get u 2 but i cant garantee it as my friend has his truck full now but if anything i will share one of mine with u  I will try tho to get u 2


thanks a lot claudia. let me know where and when i can pick up if there's some extra. if not, no worries. i can try again next time. thanks again.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything is set for tomorrow, Anthony (SeaHorse_Fanatic) Will b taking the ones that goes to Vancouver, richmond and burnaby so is closer to u guys to pick up unless u want to pick up from my house. The ones from tricities, surrey, mission will b at my house for pick up.
I will know how many extras we will have tomorrow and hopefully we can all get some berries, I will let u guys know tomorrow and will b sending pms to let u know they have arrived and to pick from Anthony or me


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I will pay for the ones from Burnaby, Vancouver & Richmond first and you can pay me for the plants when you pick up at my place in South Burnaby. I'm halfway between Metrotown & King Ed's Pets. 4 min. from KE so good time to pop in there while you're in the area. PM me for address.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> well just a bit late lol but he will try to fit as many extras as he can so i will put u on the list just in case


Thanks Claudia! I love you! Heehe....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Thanks Claudia! I love you! Heehe....


Oh u better lol


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you Claudia for doing this and thank you also Anthony for picking up the Vancouver area.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Thank you Claudia for doing this and thank you also Anthony for picking up the Vancouver area.


U r very welcome


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just helping out Claudia and figure it'll save a lot of BCA members some gas & time coming here instead of out to POCO. You're welcome.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Due to a cell phone malfunction, things got screwed up and I wasn't able to hook up with the Goji berry seller this afternoon. I will be picking up my plants from Claudia's place on Saturday afternoon so if people from Vancouver, Richmond & Burnaby want to pick their plants up from my place over the weekend, then let me know. Sorry about the change in plans.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Due to a cell phone malfunction, things got screwed up and I wasn't able to hook up with the Goji berry seller this afternoon. I will be picking up my plants from Claudia's place on Saturday afternoon so if people from Vancouver, Richmond & Burnaby want to pick their plants up from my place over the weekend, then let me know. Sorry about the change in plans.


Is ok Anthony, i got them here


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So plants r here, please let us know where each of u want to pick up. I am in Poco, 2 blocks from mr pets and about 4 blocks from coquitlam center, i believe we got berries for all of us even for the extras  so remember to bring me a straberry cheesecake from safeway or blackforrest cake from superstore hahahhaha joke joke
Ok so here is the list of us and please let us know if u want to pick up from Anthonys place or mine by friday nite.

Claudia: 2 (3 year old plant)
SeaHorse_Fanatic: 3 (3 year old plant)
Captured Moments: 3 (3 year old plant) at Anthony's
Passthesalt: 1 (3 year old plant) at Anthony's
Onefishtwofish: 2 (3 year old plant) at Claudia's
keitarosan: 2 (3 year old plant) at Claudia's
Fantasticfish8: 3 (3 year old plant)
H5N1: 1 (3 year old plant) at Anthony's
shaobo: 3 (3 year old plant) at Claudia's

Extras: He will try to bring them on thursday but no guarantees 
davefrombc: 1 (3 year old plant) at Claudia's
PurpleMonkey: 3 (3 year old plant)
JTang: 1 (3 year old plant) at Claudia's
gklaw: 2 (3 year old plant) at Claudia's


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic will pick up mine Claudia.
Many thanks
Cheers


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Passthesalt said:


> SeaHorse_Fanatic will pick up mine Claudia.
> Many thanks
> Cheers


Ok thanks


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Anthony can you pickup mine? How big are the plants? I am not sure if there is enough room in his car so otherwise I can go to your place Claudia to pickup over the weekend.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Anthony can you pickup mine? How big are the plants? I am not sure if there is enough room in his car so otherwise I can go to your place Claudia to pickup over the weekend.


Some plants are taller then other ones but i think they will fit ok in Anthony's car


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

edit for claudia...there r plants for everyone......no berries. She ate them all.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like one too! Is there any left?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahha....there was only 1 berry. next year should be a bumper crop. plants will be 4years.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Have a CRV so the plants will fit no problem.

Sherry, I think all the available plants have been spoken for. There was actually a shortage, i.e. waiting list, prior to this shipment coming down today.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

i'll pick up mine from your place Claudia. please pm me your address. i'll pm shaobo if he wants me to pick his plant as well. thanks!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> I would like one too! Is there any left?


Like Anthony said, we were actually short but i will think about giving u one of mine, I picked a big and a small one so maybe i will give u the small one....we will c. He might come one more time but is not for sure so if u want to wait and c u r welcome to do that but he has no more 3 year olds. If he comes he will b bringing 2 year olds



onefishtwofish said:


> edit for claudia...there r plants for everyone......no berries. She ate them all.


lol ssshhhh i told u no to say anything



onefishtwofish said:


> hahahha....there was only 1 berry. next year should be a bumper crop. plants will be 4years.


Yup there is one berry on one of the plants but is dried lol



keitarosan said:


> i'll pick up mine from your place Claudia. please pm me your address. i'll pm shaobo if he wants me to pick his plant as well. thanks!


Send u my info already


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Claudia for arranging the pick up as well!

I will pick mine up at Anthony's.

Thanks Anthony! 

Everytime I come to this classified section, I always pick up something


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

H5N1 said:


> Thanks Claudia for arranging the pick up as well!
> 
> I will pick mine up at Anthony's.
> 
> ...


Your r very welcome  I just put u on Anthonys list 
I know what u mean, i do try my best no to open to many threads lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Update it list

Claudia: 2 (3 year old plant)
SeaHorse_Fanatic: 3 (3 year old plant)
Captured Moments: 3 (3 year old plant) at Anthony's
Passthesalt: 1 (3 year old plant) at Anthony's
Onefishtwofish: 2 (3 year old plant) at Claudia's
keitarosan: 2 (3 year old plant) at Claudia's
Fantasticfish8: 3 (3 year old plant) at Anthony's
H5N1: 1 (3 year old plant) at Anthony's
shaobo: 3 (3 year old plant) at Claudia's

Extras: 
davefrombc: 1 (3 year old plant) at Claudia's
PurpleMonkey: 3 (3 year old plant) at Anthony
JTang: 1 (3 year old plant) at Claudia's
gklaw: 2 (3 year old plant) at Claudia's


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am home now in case anybody would like to come pick up their plants


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Anthony has picked up the plants, contact him to arrange pick up


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Home now. Come pick up your plants.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Please come and pick up & pay for your plants. Will be home today till early evening:

Fantasticfish8: 3 (3 year old plant) at Anthony's
H5N1: 1 (3 year old plant) at Anthony's
PurpleMonkey: 3 (3 year old plant) at Anthony

PMs have been sent with address & contact info.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Claudia and Anthony for arranging all this!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

PurpleMonkey said:


> Thanks Claudia and Anthony for arranging all this!!!


U r welcome 

Some plants still in need to b picked up from Anthony's


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks so much Glaudia!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Thanks so much Glaudia!!


Your r very welcome Ed


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Only fantasticfish8 hasn't picked up yet. The three plants will soon be sold off to others on the waiting list if no response to arrange for pick up is made soon to recoup my money. It's now day 4 since I picked them up from PoCo and two reminders have been pmed. If anyone knows fantasticfish8, please call them and ask if they have forgotten about these plants.

Thanks to the other members who have already come by for your plants. Hope everyone's plants do well and produce lots of berries next year.

Anthony


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks again Claudia for the trouble and thank you Anthony for the tour. I haven't planted mine yet so my questions are: 
Is it a good time to plant them now? or should I leave them in the pots and plant them in the spring?
When it is time to plant, do I just dig a hole in the ground and pop it in? I have some spare topsoil in a bag..I could use that to fill the hole.
Can they grow in a big pot? I think I may want to leave one in a pot so that I can move it around if needed.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine is going in ground as soon as I can build the big 10' x 2' x 2' planter box or something even bigger.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Thanks again Claudia for the trouble and thank you Anthony for the tour. I haven't planted mine yet so my questions are:
> Is it a good time to plant them now? or should I leave them in the pots and plant them in the spring?
> When it is time to plant, do I just dig a hole in the ground and pop it in? I have some spare topsoil in a bag..I could use that to fill the hole.
> Can they grow in a big pot? I think I may want to leave one in a pot so that I can move it around if needed.


U can plant them now if u want to, u can also leave it in the pot, i am going to leave mine in the pot and maybe later on i will put them in a bigger one.
I still havent read about them but i will as soon as i get a chance
Goji Berries - What You Need to Know
How to Care for a Goji Berry Plant | eHow.com
How to Harvest Goji Berries | eHow.com


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't plant them now. I would wait till the spring . The plants a going in to dormancy if you disturb the roots and plant the tree. It will awaken it and will take long to go dormant and when the cold hits it will kill the plant. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> I wouldn't plant them now. I would wait till the spring . The plants a going in to dormancy if you disturb the roots and plant the tree. It will awaken it and will take long to go dormant and when the cold hits it will kill the plant. Just my 2 cents


Thanks Dave, good to know. I was told that it was ok to plant them now


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OK fantasticfish8 has pmed me and will be picking up his plants tonight.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> OK fantasticfish8 has pmed me and will be picking up his plants tonight.


Glad to hear  I pmed him yesterday, i am glad he came online


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This is crazy pricing GOGI BERRIES - TWIGS READY FOR PLANTING SOON


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess i will b closing this, i know he is comming again but i dont know if anybody will want any.


----------

